# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دوستانی که در ازمون های گاج شرکت میکنند  لطفا داخل شو ند

## zamina

جامعه اماری ازمون های گاج به چه صورته  ایا از کیفیت ازمون ها راضی بودید :

----------


## Hadisi1996

اتفاقا سوال منم هست کاش یکی بود جواب میداد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
من توی آزمون شرکت نکردم ، اما تحقیقات و مطالعاتی که داشتم
جامعهی آماری گاج ، از بقیه موسسه ها خیلی کمتره چون قدمتش هم کمتره البته ، پس روی جامعه آماریش اصلا نمیشه حساب کرد :Yahoo (99): 
سطح سوالاتش تقریبا استاندارد هست ، سطح استانداردی سوالاتش از قلم چی بهتره ، نزدیک به گزینه 2 هست ، برنامه ی راهبردیش هم تقریبا شبیه به قلم چی هست

----------


## ehsan.hp

> اتفاقا سوال منم هست کاش یکی بود جواب میداد


*قلم چی تو چند سال اخیر خیلی خراب کرده و اینکه سوالات به راحتی قبل ازمون  هاش پخش میشه و این عملا یعنی هیچ بودن حجم زیادی از جامعه اماریش با  احتساب اینکه عده ی زیادی از بچه ها تقلب میکنن، علاوه بر این خیلی هزینه  های گزافی هم میگیره، از نظر من انتخاب قلمچی صرف جامعه اماری و قبولی های  قبلا کار اشتباهی هست، و گزینه دو هم که از اول تاسیسش فاصله ازموناش سه  هفته ایی بوده و بعید که تغییرش بده، از نظر من فعلا بهترین گزینه موجود  آزمونای گاج هست علاوه بر برنامه خوبش که مشابهت زیادی با برنامه ی کانون  داره، امنیت و مراقبت خیلی بالاییم داره و کیفیت سوال هاشم خوبه*

_جهت یادآوری_

----------


## Hadisi1996

بنظر منم گاج منطقی تره.من خودم کرمانشاهم نیم سال دوم قبول شدم میخواستم این 4ماهو ی ازمون شرکت کنم ک اگر دیدم اوضاعم خوبه انصراف بدم بهمن.قلمچی گفت ثبت نام باید کامل باشع و هزینه اش یک میلیون و سیصده :Yahoo (110): 
اما بامشاور گاج حرف زدم قبول کردن 6تاشو ثبتنامم کنن باهزینه255تومن.پارسال قلمچی بودم واقعا حاشیه اش زیاد بود.کلاس میرفتیم ده تا تراز 7ونهصد کنارمون بود ماهم خودمونو میباختیم ک ای وای ماچچرا نتونستیم تااینا هستن ما قبول نمیشیم.بعدم گندش دراومد همشون کلیدارو میخردن.بنظرم حسن قلمچی فقط جامعه اماریشه.اما از بدیاش میشه ب لو رفتن سوالا و ترازای کاذب وهزینه های زیادش اشاره کرد.ضمن اینکه برنامشو یسری جاها واقعا قبول ندارم.پارسال تا خرداد درسا تموم نشدن.بعد از عید خیلی درسا  روکش میده.بجای اینکه قبل از عید ی ازمون زیست جانوری یا ی ازمون زیست بدن یاگیاهی بگیره راحت میتونه درسا روتموم کنه.گاج تو برنامه از قلمچی بهتر عمل کرده

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

متاسفانه این لورفتن سوالا خیلی بد شده فقط من گاج ندیدم لو بره بقیه همش رو هوا لو میره

----------


## ehsan.hp

> بنظر منم گاج منطقی تره.من خودم کرمانشاهم نیم سال دوم قبول شدم میخواستم این 4ماهو ی ازمون شرکت کنم ک اگر دیدم اوضاعم خوبه انصراف بدم بهمن.قلمچی گفت ثبت نام باید کامل باشع و هزینه اش یک میلیون و سیصده
> اما بامشاور گاج حرف زدم قبول کردن 6تاشو ثبتنامم کنن باهزینه255تومن.پارسال قلمچی بودم واقعا حاشیه اش زیاد بود.کلاس میرفتیم ده تا تراز 7ونهصد کنارمون بود ماهم خودمونو میباختیم ک ای وای ماچچرا نتونستیم تااینا هستن ما قبول نمیشیم.بعدم گندش دراومد همشون کلیدارو میخردن.بنظرم حسن قلمچی فقط جامعه اماریشه.اما از بدیاش میشه ب لو رفتن سوالا و ترازای کاذب وهزینه های زیادش اشاره کرد.ضمن اینکه برنامشو یسری جاها واقعا قبول ندارم.پارسال تا خرداد درسا تموم نشدن.بعد از عید خیلی درسا  روکش میده.بجای اینکه قبل از عید ی ازمون زیست جانوری یا ی ازمون زیست بدن یاگیاهی بگیره راحت میتونه درسا روتموم کنه.گاج تو برنامه از قلمچی بهتر عمل کرده


موفق باشی.

----------


## Hadisi1996

مرسی همچنین



> موفق باشی.

----------

